# bosch 1617-u.k?



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks, Can anybody tell me if the 'Bosch 1617 evspk' is the same as the 'Bosch gmf 1400ce' over here in the U.K?,they seem to be identical...I cant find any sites in the U.K that sell the Bosch 1617,but they do sell the gmf! Philip.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Philip. The difference is the 1617 is a 110 vac model and the 1400 is 220vac. Everything else seems to be identical.


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Mike,am I right in thinking that 1400 watt is the same as 2 HP? Philip.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phillip, your question is a good one. Manufacturers play around with the HP ratings like anything else. 746 watts = 1 HP, so your 1400 watt motor is a fraction under 2 HP. I say call it a 2 HP and don't worry about it. HP ratings or watts are only a reference to compare models. A good example of this is the way routers are rated in the U.S. Most 3-1/4 HP routers are rated at 15 amps @ 120 vac. Actual voltage can vary between 110 and 120 depending on the service load. (Average is about 117) This means one of these routers would run between 1650 - 1800 watts. The Bosch 1617 is rated between 2 - 2-1/4 HP depending on which motor is involved, all are rated at 12 amps. Today I purchased the new Bosch MRC23EVSK which is rated at 2.3 HP and 15 amps. Is this confusing enough? My take on all this is the Bosch 1617 has a lot more power than a PC 690 (rated at 1.5 HP), a little more power than the PC 890 series routers (rated at 2-1/4 HP). As I test out the new "23" I expect to feel more power than with the 1617, perhaps as much as my PC 7518 (rated 3-1/4 HP). Time will tell, watch for the review.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike


This will get your wagon going 

The math wizards on the forum say you don't have a 3 1/4 HP router and can't have one, looks like you and I paid paid a extra 100.oo bucks for a 2 1/4hp router.

I will tell you my BIG PC router (7538) sure looks like a 3 1/4HP router and it will pull 20 amps.it's a tank of a router...
just like my 4 Freud 3 1/4HP routers..

=====






Mike said:


> Phillip, your question is a good one. Manufacturers play around with the HP ratings like anything else. 746 watts = 1 HP, so your 1400 watt motor is a fraction under 2 HP. I say call it a 2 HP and don't worry about it. HP ratings or watts are only a reference to compare models. A good example of this is the way routers are rated in the U.S. Most 3-1/4 HP routers are rated at 15 amps @ 120 vac. Actual voltage can vary between 110 and 120 depending on the service load. (Average is about 117) This means one of these routers would run between 1650 - 1800 watts. The Bosch 1617 is rated between 2 - 2-1/4 HP depending on which motor is involved, all are rated at 12 amps. Today I purchased the new Bosch MRC23EVSK which is rated at 2.3 HP and 15 amps. Is this confusing enough? My take on all this is the Bosch 1617 has a lot more power than a PC 690 (rated at 1.5 HP), a little more power than the PC 890 series routers (rated at 2-1/4 HP). As I test out the new "23" I expect to feel more power than with the 1617, perhaps as much as my PC 7518 (rated 3-1/4 HP). Time will tell, watch for the review.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, I am not worried about the actual output of the new "23" router. Plain and simple it is an upgrade from the 1617 which has always had enough power for any jobs I tackle.


----------

